# film rushes (cinematografía)



## yoli_gee

Example sentence:
After a long day of filming under the rain, we all went in to watch the rushes.

---------------------
Cine


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Como no entiendo de terminoligía cinematográfica, te pediría que nos expliques, si lo sabes, qué son los film rushes, para que podamos ayudarte a encontrar el término en español. Yo he oído hablar de "revisar las tomas" después de un día de rodaje, pero en inglés "toma" se dice "take" o "shot". A lo mejor se refiere a los positivos pero, ahora las películas se graban digitalmente, así que no sé si se sigue utilizando el término "positivar".

Saludos.


----------



## beatrizg

Los "rushes" son la primera impresion (en positivo) que se hace del TODO el material filmado. Creo haber oido el termino "copiOn", pero no estoy segura (no conozco muy bien estos terminos tecnicos en espanol). 

Como dice yoli, despues de un dia de filmacion el director y lel equipo de trabajo se reunen para ver la proyeccion de los "rushes". Viene de rush print.


----------



## lauranazario

Hola Yoli.
Según el glosario de terminología de cine que tenemos en nuestra sección de Recursos,
rushes = *material inédito*
http://home.snafu.de/ohei/ofd/md_category_e.html

Los "rushes" son el '_pietaje crudo_' sin editar (que fue tomado ese día).

Saludos,
LN


----------



## esteban

Si no estoy mal, "rush" se refiere al "pedazo de escena que ha sido filmado hasta el momento".
En una escena donde dos personas se casan, un "rush" podrìa llegar hasta el momento en que los dos novios se besan y podrìa quedar todavìa por filmar el pedazo donde la novia tira en el aire un ramo de flores por ejemplo...


----------



## esteban

Hola otra vez Yuli,

Acabo de ver las respuestas de los demàs...creo que ellos estàn màs enterados que yo...

Saludos


----------



## beatrizg

esteban said:
			
		

> Si no estoy mal, "rush" se refiere al "pedazo de escena que ha sido filmado hasta el momento".
> En una escena donde dos personas se casan, un "rush" podr?a llegar hasta el momento en que los dos novios se besan y podr?a quedar todav?a por filmar el pedazo donde la novia tira en el aire un ramo de flores por ejemplo...



¡Hola, Yoli y Esteban!
He estudiado y trabajado en cine en países de habla inglesa. 
Como comenté antes "rushes" viene de rush print. Es la primera impresión que de hace de TODO el material filmado -independientemente del contenido. 
Por lo general se imprimen todas las tomas que ordena el director. Y esta impresión no tiene corrección de color, ni ningún proceso complicado de laboratorio -a no ser que se haya pedido expresamente.
Los rushes se pueden usar para el montaje -cuando el montaje se hace con la película misma. Como dijo Lady B. ahora es mas común trabajar con tecnología digital.
No sé si la explicación anterior es un poco confusa.


----------



## esteban

!Quiubo, beatrizg!

¿Muchas gracias por la información! !Has trabajado para películas! !Qué envidia! Me encantaría hacer algo así. Me interesa muchísimo el tema de las películas, (hice mucho teatro)...

Un abrazo.


----------



## yoli_gee

Así es, los rushes es todo lo que se ha grabado en el día, en crudo, sin editar (o montar), quiero decir, sin cortar, absolutamente todo lo grabado en el día. De lo que no estoy segura es del formato en el que se ven. El diccionario de WordReference da la traducción de "copión", pero como nunca la he oido utilizar, y nunca he trabajado en el cine aquí en España, pensé que preguntaría. 

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda, y por favor, si alguien que trabaje en la industria del cine española sabe si se utiliza algún término específico, agradecería que nos lo dijese.


----------



## beatrizg

¡Hola. chicos! 

Yoli, cuando dices que no estás segura en que formato se ven, ¿a qué te refieres?  Si se ven en película, hay dos opciones, o se pasan en una sala de proyección con todas las de la ley o se ven en una máquina de edición, para las producciones más pobres.  

Si se trata de grabación digital supongo que las opciones son semejantes. 

El termino "rushes" está relacionado directamente con cine.

-----
¡Quiubo, Esteban! Ya no trabajo directamente en cine, sino en un festival de cine. ¡Deje la edición porque no era compatible con la crianza!)   

Un abrazo.


----------



## BonzoFX

En España a los rushes se les llama tambien "Copiones" o "Brutos"

Example sentence:
After a long day of filming under the rain, we all went in to watch the rushes.


----------



## Monicute

Sé que mi respuesta va un "poquito" tarde, pero vale la pena que quede registrado por si alguien alguna vez tiene la misma consulta. 

El mejor término en español para "rushes" sería "pietaje".  Creo que es un término que se conoce en el medio y es como más general.   Aunque "pietaje" tenía una connotación a cuando se filmaba en cámaras de cine, también se usa ahora en la "era" digital.


----------



## meigadalua

Aunque llego bastante tarde, por si alguien le sirve, el término que se usa en España es igualmente rushes o copiones. 

Es el material  copiado en  combo para la visualización del material grabado en el día. Lo cierto es que jamás he oído el término pietaje trabajando, así que puede que sea un término usado en otros países.

En España es como digo "rushes" o "copiones".

Un saludo


----------



## denissecar

¡¡¡meigadalua, gracias!!! Necesitaba ese significado...


----------

